# Birthday blunder - please help!



## kindakooky (May 11, 2019)

So I logged into Pocket Camp this morning and the animals at my campsite started wishing me a happy birthday when I spoke to them. This would've been sweet normally but the thing is, it's not my birthday! My birthday's in November!  I've had a look round the game settings but I can't figure out how or where you change your birthday. Anyone?


----------



## Phawnix (May 11, 2019)

I don't remember being able to set your birthday in the game... hmm must have to do with your phone settings. Are you able to set your birthday in your phone?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 11, 2019)

Might be your Nintendo ID/account (whatever it's called..)


----------



## Ras (May 12, 2019)

It says you have to contact Nintendo to change your birthdate. Look for it here:

https://en-americas-support.nintend...-information-(e-mail-address,-gender,-region,

Unfortunately, it looks like you actually have to call them. It can't just be done online.


----------

